# 2012 4x4 F-550 lariet Ext. cab short bed



## ULM2013 (Oct 1, 2012)

New truck in the fleet


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Sick man, just what I want, but a 450 to reduce the stupid PA taxes and inspection

I think that thing can handle a bigger boat though lol


----------



## ULM2013 (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol ya i hear ya. Crew cab is just way to long. This truck was ordered to spec. There was miscommunication and this truck did not recieve ford gps!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That's a bad ass truck, bring it to the party tonight


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Beauty!!!! 4 yard salter?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Who made the body? Does it dump too?


----------



## ULM2013 (Oct 1, 2012)

I would old dog but ill have to plan on the next meet up.

Thanks triple L. Yes 4 yard electric. Hillsboro aluminum fixed bed.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

My dream truck. I bet you forgot the boat was back there the whole trip. Nice truck.


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

sick man what nice truck


----------



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

That's Sweeeet ! How long is the bed?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Is that an auger or drag chain. I bought the same salter with an auger and it works great.

Truck looks great.


----------



## ULM2013 (Oct 1, 2012)

9ft bed. Auger powered. Cant beat it. Very simple unit.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Have you used the salter? It's great, no salt drops under the salter like the drag chain models.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Not a ford guy but that rig looks awesome


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

--------------Bad Antz


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

very nice. now you need the chrome mirror covers to complete the look.


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

thats a nice looking truck


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Very nice truck looks good.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Best looking 550 I have ever seen! Whats the reason for no dump under the bed?


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

I like it. Nice and simple. Very sharp!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Is it 60" cab to axle? Have you tried salting yet without the plow on the front? How is the weight distribution? Still have good steering and braking when all the salts gone from the front?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I just fell in LOVE. That thing is BADASS!!!!


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Awesome looking truck. Not a Ford guy but that is a heck of a truck.
Adams did my F350 at work too.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

awesome looking truck, great combo


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice truck, test drove a 550 we are getting for an ambulance, was very impressed, drove very smooth! Good luck with it!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Beautiful truck! I'll be in a 6.7 sometime next year.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice looking truck. We did our first aluminum flatbed this year and love it, cant believe we waited this long to do one. Which axle did you go with and what are you seeing for mpg ? If you dont mind , what did the spreader run ?


----------



## ULM2013 (Oct 1, 2012)

Triple L;1533174 said:


> Is it 60" cab to axle? Have you tried salting yet without the plow on the front? How is the weight distribution? Still have good steering and braking when all the salts gone from the front?


Not certain triple L. Havent had a chance to put it to work yet. I would think the 550 would handle the load and steering ok with no weight with the plow on the front.


----------



## ULM2013 (Oct 1, 2012)

Marek;1533511 said:


> Nice looking truck. We did our first aluminum flatbed this year and love it, cant believe we waited this long to do one. Which axle did you go with and what are you seeing for mpg ? If you dont mind , what did the spreader run ?


Went with the 18.5 axle the smaller one. 13mpg vs 9 of the 08 6.4. Salter cost 6500 i think. Vs spending 10k+ on a 4yd snowex.


----------



## Kuliwobby (Oct 20, 2011)

That is a very good looking truck you have. That plow looks really nice too.


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

Super Sharp Truck! Thanks for the pics...


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Did I see that truck cruising down I88 an hour or so ago? I swear I saw one just like it sometime this morning...unless that was a dream...


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice set-up


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Would you mind sharing roughly what you have into this setup?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I want to see the inside of a 2012 lariat 550


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

that is awesome! I woudlnt change a thing but I would add a pair of Weather guard under body toolboxes in front of the duals with some minimizes to keep the salt off the bed/truck!!

congrats!


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

That is a beautiful truck. Absolutely beautiful...Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Have the truck out on a salt run yet???


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1534923 said:


> Would you mind sharing roughly what you have into this setup?


Im guessing mid $60s all said and done...........payup


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice truck!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks a lot. I just ruined a key board drooling over this rig!!


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Nicely done.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

WOWWWWW! She sure looks purrty!! Love the look of the 550's...especially in black!!


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice truck Thumbs Up


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Very nice truck! Best of luck with it!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

That is one beautiful truck... 



and hands down, it wins the "worlds largest fender flare from the factory" award...

Monstrous front fender flare.....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Figured for fun I'd update this thread with a few new pictures. The truck has changed hands and snowplow brands, no longer runs a salter and pulls a bigger trailer. Future plans include 2 underbody boxes, one size larger tires when the 225's are shot, and more lights.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Mark, I didn't see an answer in your other thread, you running 2 trucks, or keeping the chevy to run your salter, or just stop salting all together?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Mark, I LOVE that 550!! Deleted yet?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Willman940;1918894 said:


> Mark, I didn't see an answer in your other thread, you running 2 trucks, or keeping the chevy to run your salter, or just stop salting all together?


His Chevy is going through some cosmetic surgery after hitting a deer......


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Willman940;1918894 said:


> Mark, I didn't see an answer in your other thread, you running 2 trucks, or keeping the chevy to run your salter, or just stop salting all together?


I've got the Chevy yet but it's still in repair mode from running over a large woodland creature. It'll have the salter back in it and the plow on before to long I'd hope.



rob_cook2001;1919095 said:


> Mark, I LOVE that 550!! Deleted yet?


Thanks Rob, you've got some pretty sharp trucks yourself!

As for if it's tuned/deleted... does a one legged duck swim in a circle? 
The only way to run the newer diesels if you want them to last!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Mark! I have thought about buying a new excab 450 for a plow truck but I really don't want anything longer than my regular cab lol.. strongly considering trading mine for a 2015 6.7 regular cab. Wish you could order a lariet regular cab!!!


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

rob_cook2001;1919421 said:


> Thanks Mark! I have thought about buying a new excab 450 for a plow truck but I really don't want anything longer than my regular cab lol.. strongly considering trading mine for a 2015 6.7 regular cab. Wish you could order a lariet regular cab!!!


I second that Rob thinking about ordering a 6.7 and wish I could get a lariat


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Mark13

You will LOVE that truck for plowing. Its a beast and you'll wish you had more plow I promise! I love my 550 for plowing, the 141" wheelbase is the cats meow. Yours will take just a little more to turn but you'll love how easy and quick the front end comes around.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Looks great Mark!!


----------



## Mqfarms (Jan 23, 2014)

What's it get for mileage tuned?


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

If it's deleted someone is keeping the stock tip. Unless that picture is old


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

04trd;1919872 said:


> If it's deleted someone is keeping the stock tip. Unless that picture is old


I've always kept my stock tail pipe on the 6.7. The delete pipe goes between down pipe and tail.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Mark13;1919339 said:


> I've got the Chevy yet but it's still in repair mode from running over a large woodland creature. It'll have the salter back in it and the plow on before to long I'd hope.
> 
> Thanks Rob, you've got some pretty sharp trucks yourself!
> 
> ...


I saw your post about the deer, I was just wondering your plans for this season.


----------



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

That bed is sweet! When my box rusts I would love to replace it with that. Truck looks awesome,good luck this season!


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Mark that truck is straight up TITTIES!!!!!! I got a killer light guy if you ever need anything hes in crystal lake. You should come plow my driveway lol


----------



## Kid-Dmax (Aug 15, 2014)

sweet truck dude, is this your new daily pretty much now? does this truck get the most use?


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks great! Glad it's got that stainless DXT, I was wondering how good it would look with one on there!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

rob_cook2001;1919421 said:


> Thanks Mark! I have thought about buying a new excab 450 for a plow truck but I really don't want anything longer than my regular cab lol.. strongly considering trading mine for a 2015 6.7 regular cab. Wish you could order a lariet regular cab!!!


After driving this one for a while now I get back in a pickup and realize how much sharper the 450/550's turn then most everything else. For being an extended cab with a 9' flatbed this thing wheels right around. Much better then my Chevy is.



BMWSTUD25;1919608 said:


> Mark13
> 
> You will LOVE that truck for plowing. Its a beast and you'll wish you had more plow I promise! I love my 550 for plowing, the 141" wheelbase is the cats meow. Yours will take just a little more to turn but you'll love how easy and quick the front end comes around.


My 9.2 DXT is hardly noticeable on the front of the truck. My Chevy isn't a fan of it and the Ford doesn't even notice it's there.



FSUPERDUTY;1919661 said:


> Looks great Mark!!


Thanks! I figured you'd recognize it. 



Mqfarms;1919859 said:


> What's it get for mileage tuned?


I've only hand calculated out 2 tanks of fuel. 
The tank I checked this fall was 13.8mpg. Mostly rural country roads, short trips, and idling.
I went to northern, Wi last week with it. 12.6mpg I was hoping for better but winter fuel and 12,000lbs of truck with 4.30 gears only does so good. I think in the summer I'll be able to get 14+ out of it on the highway.



04trd;1919872 said:


> If it's deleted someone is keeping the stock tip. Unless that picture is old


It's just got a pipe where the dpf was at. They don't make aftermarket exhaust for these cab and chassis trucks. Also the factory tip makes less people suspicious.



Willman940;1920098 said:


> I saw your post about the deer, I was just wondering your plans for this season.


I'll be back running the chevy with the salter in it and the DXT on the front once I get the right headlights and fog lights sent to me.



Kid-Dmax;1920686 said:


> sweet truck dude, is this your new daily pretty much now? does this truck get the most use?


I've been driving this one nearly every day for the last 3-4 months. I drove my chevy for about a week then hit the deer and it's been sitting since then.



FF/P215;1921107 said:


> Looks great! Glad it's got that stainless DXT, I was wondering how good it would look with one on there!!


Thanks, I was considering another poly V when I got a DXT but figured with 2 black pickups the stainless was the only way to go.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

thats bada$$ truck MarkThumbs Up


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Mark did you come down on I 57 sometime last week with sleds on the back of the flat bad


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

snocrete;1921448 said:


> thats bada$$ truck MarkThumbs Up


Thanks! Hopefully my future plans do it justice and keep it looking good.



R&R Yard Design;1922002 said:


> Mark did you come down on I 57 sometime last week with sleds on the back of the flat bad


No Sir, the truck and I were both on the border between Wisconsin and the U.P of Michigan last week. There was sleds up there but the weren't on the bed of my truck either.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Ok. The turning on the 450 is kick ass. I love mine. People look at me like I have 20 heads with a plow and an ebling on a 4 door 450 till they see it turn on a time and watch there chins hit the floor


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

R&R Yard Design;1922020 said:


> Ok. The turning on the 450 is kick ass. I love mine. People look at me like I have 20 heads with a plow and an ebling on a 4 door 450 till they see it turn on a time and watch there chins hit the floor


They sure do turn sharp. I'm dreading going back to my duramax to plow with and the lack of turning radius that truck as. What used to be a 3-4 point turn in that truck I can do in one single motion or I only have to back up once in the 550.

I bet an Ebling would look pretty cool behind my flatbed!


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

It would look bad ass. Just do it


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

R&R Yard Design;1923000 said:


> It would look bad ass. Just do it


You have any pics of your setup?

I'm a sub and only do a few driveways of my own after I'm done with the other companies route. For me to get something like an ebling I'd have to do some negotiations with the boss.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Looking good Mark!! The SS blade is sharp. Have a safe run tonight/tomorrow


----------

